# Lost my virginity



## StarDude (May 29, 2011)

Now before anyone thinks of this as a tale of romance it's not. It was a prostitute, but a sweet and kind one, 8 years older than me. Talking in the car we had a lot in common, a love for art, and she went to the college I plan on transferring to among other things. 

I was always nervous about penetration because I somehow thought it would hurt me as well a little bit but it was nice. Not the mind-blowing experience I hyped it up to be but good nonetheless, like finding a $20 bill in an old pair of jeans, as opposed to winning the lottery as far as analogies go. Now that I fear less of penetration things may go even smoother next time. Now I don't feel as bad anymore knowing what sex feels like.


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

Yeah

the good news is that if you meet a girl you like, you wont be afraid to screw her, now that you know it isnt a big deal. Hope you had a good time, never had a prostitute myself, wonder if they are better then the average girl

Get checked for STDs though, they are walking viruses.


----------



## StarDude (May 29, 2011)

Zeeshan said:


> Yeah
> 
> the good news is that if you meet a girl you like, you wont be afraid to screw her, now that you know it isnt a big deal. Hope you had a good time, never had a prostitute myself, wonder if they are better then the average girl
> 
> Get checked for STDs though, they are walking viruses.


I always wear a condom but of course it doesn't hurt to get checked out again just to make sure. And for a first timer who was nervous I apparently did the deed exceptionally well according to her.


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

StarDude said:


> I always wear a condom but of course it doesn't hurt to get checked out again just to make sure. And for a first timer who was nervous I apparently did the deed exceptionally well according to her.


Just aint the shame showering with a rain coat and all


----------



## StarDude (May 29, 2011)

Zeeshan said:


> Just aint the shame showering with a rain coat and all


True, but I'll save that until I find a girl I'm actually in a relationship with for a while and we both have been tested beforehand.


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Inb4 bad comments.


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

Well at least you might feel more confident around women now. I should have really done the same years ago. Maybe I'd be more likely to get a real girlfriend and a real "relationship" soon after, if I hired an escort and had sex. But I can't realistically see that working out now. 

There are the ****s who say losing your virginity doesn't count if you have to pay for it also. I will probably have to try and arrange to meet an escort again though eventually, if I want to experience sex. 

Well done to you, this could be the boost you need to get with a girl easier now.


----------



## TicklemeRingo (Jan 11, 2013)

Would you say that it was a little bit of a weight off your shoulders/mind?

Are you more or less anxious now about sex as a result of the experience?

Do you feel it helped you with your anxiety in any way(s)? 



I'm not trying to have a go at you or anything, I'd just be interested to know how the experience was for you, that's all.


----------



## MrZetnek (Oct 12, 2013)

...What a waste. SMH


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

did you have sex in a car?


----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)

not bad man.
Im also curious to the answer for Rigo's question


----------



## Zack (Apr 20, 2013)

How long did it last?


----------



## Zack (Apr 20, 2013)

I mean the post-coital sense of well-being, not the sordid act.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

I probably should have done the same thing. Kudos to you.


----------



## Zack (Apr 20, 2013)

At least someone is getting some boobies...


----------



## Tinydancer20 (Jun 17, 2013)

Did she have children?


----------



## Juno1984 (Nov 5, 2013)

If anything, I'd say this has made it harder to meet women. I wish you hadn't done it...


----------



## Tinydancer20 (Jun 17, 2013)

You should now tell every girl you meet this story


----------



## changeme77 (Feb 22, 2013)

Tinydancer20 said:


> You should now tell every girl you meet this story


Obviously we were going to get comments like this. What has this forum become. You can't have a normal conversation with someone without being judged. The problem is with the internet being anonymous it's so easy for someone to just tell it like it is, without facing any repercussions. I highly doubt most people here would act the same in real life. Such fake people.


----------



## MoonlitMadness (Mar 11, 2013)

I'm not really sure if this is something to be triumphant about, paying someone to have sex with you. But uh, ok. Congratulations on sticking your dick in a real woman.


----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)

changeme77 said:


> Obviously we were going to get comments like this. What has this forum become. You can't have a normal conversation with someone without being judged. The problem is with the internet being anonymous it's so easy for someone to just tell it like it is, without facing any repercussions. I highly doubt most people here would act the same in real life. Such fake people.


How is a guy losing his virginity to a prostitute a normal conversation in the first place?


----------



## Tinydancer20 (Jun 17, 2013)

MoonlitMadness said:


> I'm not really sure if this is something to be triumphant about, paying someone to have sex with you. But uh, ok. Congratulations on sticking your dick in a real woman.


It's a little worrisome that op believes it's something to be proud about


----------



## changeme77 (Feb 22, 2013)

Stilla said:


> How is a guy losing his virginity to a prostitute a normal conversation in the first place?


Just because it's a taboo subject doesn't mean you can't discuss things like adults. Then again, that is the difference between a child and an adult. I shouldn't assume too much.


----------



## Tinydancer20 (Jun 17, 2013)

changeme77 said:


> Just because it's a taboo subject doesn't mean you can't discuss things like adults. Then again, that is the difference between a child and an adult. I shouldn't assume too much.


Ok grampa


----------



## changeme77 (Feb 22, 2013)

Tinydancer20 said:


> Ok grampa


Confirmed 10 yo. The average age of members here is getting younger by the minute.

If you have nothing of value to add, please don't hit the post button. We don't need to be exposed to your drivel.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Can't we all get along and be happy? But gratz dude i guess


----------



## Tinydancer20 (Jun 17, 2013)

changeme77 said:


> Confirmed 10 yo. The average age of members here is getting younger by the minute.
> 
> If you have nothing of value to add, please don't hit the post button. We don't need to be exposed to your drivel.


Way to get stressed out over nothing


----------



## changeme77 (Feb 22, 2013)

Tinydancer20 said:


> Way to get stressed out over nothing


Actually I couldn't feel more unstressed (is that a word?). I meditated today and life couldn't be better :boogie


----------



## Beingofglass (May 5, 2013)

The women are butthurt, is it any news?

So we have a guy here who just let his ego go and finally realised he had a problem with women. Maybe he had built up a lot of inhibitions and false presumptions about women, and Thus a lot of fears. He's probably a good guy, but he does'nt want to ask women for sex because he's been socialiced to believe that women are superior, and you should never ask something from women, especially not in any sexual way, because "men are bad, women are pure" and this is what you get. A man that loves women, but fear them at the same time.
So he brought a really nice and professional prostitute (Or should we rather call it a specialised therapist?) they talk, they have a good time. He gets good experiences with women for once, realises that they are just humans like him. As an added bonus, he loses a lot of his fears about the female body and finds out it's not as magical and unobtainable as he's laid it out to be in his mind. He gains confidence, experience with physical intimacy, and sheds a Whole bunch of fears an false conceptions he had.

How is that not a personal Triumph? That's big, in my opinion.


----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)

This is the reason why I am so called "butthurt" as you say.

http://theprostitutionexperience.com/?p=193



> If you're a man who buys sex and thinks you're engaged in a mutually beneficial transaction that's causing no harm, I'm talking to you.
> 
> I met many of you. So many. Too many. And I always wondered about you. I wondered, how could you justify this to yourself? How could you tell yourself - and believe it - that I was happy to have strangers' fingers, penises and tongues shoved into the most private parts of me? How did you convince yourself that I'd be happy about something you'd never, in your wildest nightmares, wish on your own daughter? I wondered, most of all, how could you look at me and not see me?
> 
> ...


----------



## Tinydancer20 (Jun 17, 2013)

Doing something immoral isn't a triumph.
It's like saying "hey I just got laid by a stranger and kicked 
the girl/guy out right after" then someone applauding 
Me for that !!

How is this a triumph?!
Treating someone like some trophy
is nothing to be proud about

So congrats On paying for a completely
one sided experience..


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

Stilla said:


> This is the reason why I am so called "butthurt" as you say.
> 
> http://theprostitutionexperience.com/?p=193


If women weren't so extremely difficult to get sex from for a lot of guys, they wouldn't be forced to use prostitutes. Would you date me or sleep with me? Of course not!
But even so many married guys and ones who already have an active sex life with a g/f hire them also.

That link proves nothing, lots of escorts actually enjoy their job and are the ones taking advantage of the man, he's paying them £££ so she can live a great lifestyle when she's "off-duty".
Also if there were not prostitutes more men would actually "properly rape and maybe even kill after", because lots don't have sexual outlets except their hand for decades on end.

I have no intention of handing over my money to one, also feel too anxious to arrange it. But maybe I will have to eventually or die a virgin. Who knows.


----------



## TicklemeRingo (Jan 11, 2013)

I tend to think the only people with authority to talk about what it is like to be a sex worker are sex workers themselves

Likewise, it seems the only people with authority to speak about what it is like to be a client are people who have been clients themselves.

As I have been neither I have to plead ignorance, which is why I asked the OP about his experience, rather than make assumptions about it as a few here have done.


I have read and heard a number of different views expressed by sex workers over the years, ranging from ones similar to the one posted by stilla above, to ones completely opposite to that view.

What can be said is that sex work takes place in many different circumstances around the world, and that those circumstances can vary greatly from place to place, individual to individual.
I think that those facts need to be acknowledged by anyone seriously interested in examining the ethical questions sex work raises.

Some of the responses here do strike me as frankly quite knee-jerk.


----------



## Beingofglass (May 5, 2013)

You're blind to the two sides of prostitution.

First of all, when you're thinking of prostitutes, you're likely jumping the conclussion from an emotional point of view, thinking about the so called 'Black Market', the criminal side of prostitution. You're thinking abduction of women, slavery, forced, traded, poverty and what have you. 
Nobody in their right mind should be buying sex from this market. Those who buy unprofessional prostitutes should indeed be frowned upon and shamed fully.

Professional prostitutes choose to be prostitutes because it's a luring buisness for a handful of women, and it pays so very well to boot. These are generally, but not always, more expensive. Here nobody is being forced. If a man absolutely have to get a prostitute, he should be sure that it's from a real pro.

I don't doubt one bit that OP chose someone pro, because hardly noone these days are that stupid if you live in first World countries.


----------



## Tinydancer20 (Jun 17, 2013)

The fact that you would do that 
_says_ something ..

I don't know what but 
It speaks to me..


----------



## Beingofglass (May 5, 2013)

Tinydancer20 said:


> The fact that you would do that
> _says_ something ..
> 
> I don't know what but
> It speaks to me..


Oh really? So you don't want women to have the right to choose to be prostitutes? Is it that you're enforcing ****-shaming, perhaps that is what's speaking to you?


----------



## Tinydancer20 (Jun 17, 2013)

Beingofglass said:


> Oh really? So you don't want women to have the right to choose to be prostitutes? Is it that you're enforcing ****-shaming, perhaps that is what's speaking to you?


Hmmm.. the stuff you just wrote _says_
something about you..

I'm not sure what


----------



## housebunny (Oct 22, 2010)

I don't really see a problem with what StarDude did, based on his age, attitude, way he was looking at it and other posts he's made on the topic. I just don't think it's a black and white issue. 

I don't agree with prostitution in general and I don't see how it could be a happy life for anybody even if they chose it themselves because of the nature of it...but he's not a bad guy from what I've seen/read and I don't think he deserves to be treated in unkindly because of this. 

Plus he was a virgin and 8 years younger than the woman...I'm sure he was not on her list of the most unpleasant customers she's had. Again, I'm not advocating prostitution but I just don't think it's black and white and I think men who hate women and abuse them are worse than some guy who is having issues with this and chooses to go to a prostitute. I haven't seen an attitude of hatred toward women from him.


----------



## Jones (Nov 15, 2012)

Thread closed. Conflict


----------

